# Baby goats everywhere



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

(Mom) Clover (kid) Sassy Born begining of March We think that 
Clover has Sore Mouth. Sassy can't nurse because of a severe Cleft Palte. 
Bottle feeding Sassy is fun.








(Mom) Nisha with boy (who has been sold) Center Pic is a girl (not named yet) 
last is the boy again. Born March 27th. Nisha won't let her kids nurse.
Bottle feeding count is three















(Mom) Minnie, Kids born April 1st. Boy kid (sold with other boy), My friend 
and Minnies little girl kid. We can't let Minnie nurse because she has CAE.
Bottle feeding count is five








(Mom) Sugar, boy and girl. The man that bought the other two boys 
might by this one too. This girl has a name, Spice. Born April 6th 
Thank God this Mom is taking care of her kids
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
:kidblue: :kidblue: Sold :kidblue:
We still have about 4 goats that will kid
Suellen


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your new additions-they sure do look nice. It's been a crazy kidding season here-lots of doelings. Hope the rest of your does freshen good for ya and you get some more does ;-).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....how neat...I love having little kiddo's around.... they are a blast to watch.....
Nice goats you have there.... :wink: :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That pic showing the kid laying like a little baby and taking it's bottle is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! Sorry you have so many bottle babies but hey, as long as you enjoy doing it thats great! 
Congrats on your "kid explosion"!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hehehe.... love the "baby" drinking it's bottle pic.... priceless! Wow that's a lot of work with sooooo many bottle babies! Hopefully the rest of your kiddings are with mommas that can/will have their babies!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, you literally have your hands full. :wink: Lotsa color there in the kids and mommas. Happy continued kidding!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, have fun with all of the kids!


----------

